# chat



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

shameful


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I miss something good (or bad) last night Coach?? I'm still fighting my cold from last week, and the cough medicine knocked me on my butt. I'm usually one of the last to leave.. Sorry!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I miss something good (or bad) last night Coach?? I'm still fighting my cold from last week, and the cough medicine knocked me on my butt. I'm usually one of the last to leave.. Sorry!!


Would love to say ya didn't miss much but it was a awesome chat, Larry the wanderer Lype stopped in and got us all on subject for a change. Which in turn got CJ and Bill talking about modifying, flip fronts and we could have used Joez, Randys pics were pulled up Kdave was highlighted and made a chathead...lol.. Honda was well Honda.. and Dragula kept getting stuck in the watering hole.


Pretty good SLOt chat


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

It sounds like it was great, so why "shameful"?
Everytime I remember its chat night its usually way to late to go in and find anyone there.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Bummer I missed it. I heard about the flip nose Willys project through the grapevine last night. Sure to be a pair of interesting projects!! Do I need to send ya a reminder Ed?? :lol:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey slotcar, I guess we left to early?


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

OK, so what's the deal? is there a "Chat time"?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Wed night, I guess it depends on what clock you are using, East coast or west coast. I left around 11PM EST, like I said, I guess it was to early. And don't forget Fri night chat.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I did not really say much, but I thought it was quite entertaining! Especially the part about the guy trolling in the water hole! Wonder if he caught any fish?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I miss something good (or bad) last night Coach?? I'm still fighting my cold from last week, and the cough medicine knocked me on my butt. I'm usually one of the last to leave.. Sorry!!


Me too...Made it Wed but, Friday I was sick...dang it. Sounds like alot of fun and slept through it all.....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Bob...Chat is on Wed & Fri starting at about 8:00 (give or take a few)...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This of course depends on your time zone. Around 9:00 PM eastern time (6:00 PM pacific) until we all tire out. I've seen it run as late as 2:00 AM or later... Ya never can tell..


----------

